
Airbnb apologises for passive-aggressive 'Dear San Francisco' tax adverts - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/22/airbnb-apologises-dear-san-francisco-tax-adverts
======
mildbow
Beyond the snarkiness, people seem to be hating on this because

1\. hey, I pay taxes too, but I don't act entitled to say how it's spent.

2\. welcome to the real world.

Take a moment to think about how "wrong" those two statements are. __Why
shouldn 't individuals get to decide, more directly, how their contributions
get spent? __

Yeah, it 's probably never going to be feasible to control 100% of your
contribution, but in the spectrum of control, I think we are pretty far away
from what _is_ feasible with technology.

Governance truly is the highest impact sector to disrupt.

~~~
DerekL
So, you want to disrupt governance by replacing democracy with plutocracy? The
more taxes you pay, the more explicit political power you should have?

~~~
mildbow
Well, turns out that people with significant amounts of money will always
find/have ways to leverage that money to affect change. What you would call
political power.

What I am suggesting is to allow the common man the same power.

